# What's the consensus on Bass Shakers (tactile transducers)



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

So my next system build will have two channels of amplification available, and my 3sixty.2 has a center channel that could be used to drive something _else_.

I had this crazy idea of maybe installing a set of Bass Shakers of some kind and sending them a signal lowpassed via the mono output of the processor. It would be a mono signal, I could time delay it to match the subs if I need to, and EQ it. 

Who likes shakers? Could I put one under each seat? What would be the easiest way and is it worth trying?

Just experimenting here with ideas...


BTW, new system will be F900BT ~ Phoenix Gold 2ch Line Driver ~ RF 3sixty.2 ~ (2x) PRS D4100F, PRS D2100T, H-Audio Ebonys, SPX-17PRO tweeters, and (2x) Stereo Integrity BM's. That gives me 75w to the tweeters, 300w to the mids, 600w for the subs, and two 75w channels leftover.


----------



## tdgesq (Apr 16, 2006)

Frankly. I hate them. Even in a home theatre setup. I think it likely this is a matter of personal taste, yet I just can't see them in car audio. Most people's ride shake them enough as it is, and it is very difficult to optimize your sub in that environment anyway. My vote is no.


----------



## DanMan (Jul 18, 2008)

I tried them a couple years back. Sounddomain moderator "Keep_hope_alive" used them. He is a great dude, always helpful and I figured I would try to emulate and give bass shakers a try.

I mounted them under the seats of my Civic. I used an inexpensive Blaupunkt amp. My results were kind of "eh". They didn't seem to "shake" as much as I thought they would. I think the surface I mounted them to could have been better. Ideally they probably should be mounted to the rigid frame of the seats I guess.

If you are not space-limited and could fit at least a 10" sub or 2, I would recommend saving the expense and effort for tightening up your install.


----------



## benny (Apr 7, 2008)

Yeah, I think you're better off doing the shaking with REAL bass.


----------



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

I used a pair of Aura ones in a single cab Ranger back in the mid 90's. Just front comps and those which were side by side in the center of the back cab wall. I honestly couldn't believe the performance of those things. 
Outside the truck you couldn't "hear" a thing...inside your eyes would go out of focus. 
The shop I bought them from used my truck as a demo and sold tons of them based on how mine sounded...felt...whatever. LOL


----------



## strakele (Mar 2, 2009)

I was really curious about these things a while back as well. In my mind, I felt like it would seem artificial or something, but I could hardly find a negative review of any of the several brands. Granted, most of the reviews were by "normal" people, not the audiophile level of members of this forum. I eventually opted not to use them, but I still find them interesting and would like to sit in a car with them installed.

If you're still interested, check out the Aura Pro, Woon, Rockford Fosgate I-Beam, and Buttkicker Silent Subwoofer.


----------



## DanMan (Jul 18, 2008)

UNBROKEN said:


> I used a pair of Aura ones in a single cab Ranger back in the mid 90's. Just front comps and those which were side by side in the center of the back cab wall. I honestly couldn't believe the performance of those things.
> Outside the truck you couldn't "hear" a thing...inside your eyes would go out of focus.
> The shop I bought them from used my truck as a demo and sold tons of them based on how mine sounded...felt...whatever. LOL


So I take it that they were mounted to the solid structure of the cab wall itself?

Maybe I should try them again. I need to find a more suitable place to mount them.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

I don't know... it seems to me that this is the exact opposite of what you'd want in our hobby.

I've been spending months now trying to reduce tactile energy so that I hear the sound; not feel it.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

a couple of these ought to get things moving 


> Product Description
> 
> ButtKicker® Lfe Kit
> 
> ...


Product Type Bass shaker
Dimensions (WxDxH) / Weight Details Bass shaker : 5.4 in 5.4 in / 11 lbs


----------



## avences (Jan 23, 2009)

Bass shakers = fake orgasm....

it shouldn't be considered as a car AUDIO product...IMO


----------



## ExtremeAcres (Nov 6, 2009)

UNBROKEN said:


> I used a pair of Aura ones in a single cab Ranger back in the mid 90's. Just front comps and those which were side by side in the center of the back cab wall. I honestly couldn't believe the performance of those things.
> Outside the truck you couldn't "hear" a thing...inside your eyes would go out of focus.
> The shop I bought them from used my truck as a demo and sold tons of them based on how mine sounded...felt...whatever. LOL


do you still have them ? and if not ... why arent you still using them ?

Today is the first time Ive heard of them ... and I still dont know exactly what they look like or how they work ...but it seems , if they've been around since the 90's ...and still arent popular... there must be a reason for it .:undecided:


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

Well I think with 2 SI BM's I'll have the actual bass range figured out pretty well. I just had spare amp channels and a mono processing channel left, which brought out the discussion. I've also thought about running mono 6.5" Tangband subs as front midbass, firing right from under the seat. That's tactile in another way I suppose and costs the exact same.


----------



## DanMan (Jul 18, 2008)

bikinpunk said:


> I don't know... it seems to me that this is the exact opposite of what you'd want in our hobby.
> 
> I've been spending months now trying to reduce tactile energy so that I hear the sound; not feel it.



Good Point.


----------



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

ExtremeAcres said:


> do you still have them ? and if not ... why arent you still using them ?
> 
> Today is the first time Ive heard of them ... and I still dont know exactly what they look like or how they work ...but it seems , if they've been around since the 90's ...and still arent popular... there must be a reason for it .:undecided:


That was a show truck that I sold back in 01..they were sill in it when I sold it.
If I still had some I'd have no problem trying to use them.

MIne were on the back cab walland the truck had a solid back glass. Have you ever bumped the solid back window of a truck with the heel of your palm ? If not...go try it and tell me what you hear.


----------



## nsaspook (May 19, 2009)

a$$hole said:


> a couple of these ought to get things moving
> 
> 
> Product Type Bass shaker
> Dimensions (WxDxH) / Weight Details Bass shaker : 5.4 in 5.4 in / 11 lbs


I have a very capable bass/LFE system in the HT but still added shakers to the platform. I can generate that kind of sound from speakers but you have to really crank it. I love the look on a visitors face during action sequences. Using a 40hz LP filter generated by a BFD keeps them quiet until some real thumping happens.

I see no reason to run them in a car.

http://mysite.verizon.net/res02dad/sitebuildercontent/sitebuilderpictures/p1060244.jpg
http://mysite.verizon.net/res02dad/sitebuildercontent/sitebuilderpictures/P1060245.jpg

BFD Behringer | DSP1124P - Dual Channel Feedback | DSP1124P | B&H


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

bikinpunk said:


> I don't know... it seems to me that this is the exact opposite of what you'd want in our hobby.
> 
> I've been spending months now trying to reduce tactile energy so that I hear the sound; not feel it.


below 40h isnt really audible. its tactile.
SO things like pipe organs etc...have energy that need to be felt. the only way its really "heard" is more my pressure than an actual audible note.

I may do bass shakers in another vehicle I am working on that will only have dual 8s up front for subs.

IMO best to use with LP of 40hz or even 30hz and a steep slope like 24db or higher. I wouldnt look for using alot of power to them b/c you want it feel it but not be overwhelmed. so your ass shouldnt shake, maybe jiggle a lil, but never really shake


----------



## Catman (Mar 18, 2008)

I hate them ...they feel unnatural. After listening to something with 'butt buzzers' I almost feel 'violated'. 

FWIW ....Miata put 'thumpers' in some models back in the early 90's.

>^..^<


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

ExtremeAcres said:


> do you still have them ? and if not ... why arent you still using them ?
> 
> Today is the first time Ive heard of them ... and I still dont know exactly what they look like or how they work ...but it seems , if they've been around since the 90's ...and still arent popular... there must be a reason for it .:undecided:


picture a sub basket with no cone or spider. It receives a signal and vibrates , now connect it to a solid surface [ metal ], it shakes the whole surface  and everything that is attached to it [ seat frame ].

*full body massage*


----------



## 89grand (Nov 23, 2006)

I've always been curious about them, but I've never used them. I can see where they could have some benefits along with a real subwoofer, but not so much as a stand alone unit.


----------



## 94VG30DE (Nov 28, 2007)

Seems like last time I looked at one of those, it had a VERY narrow frequency band where it was useful right around the Fs, and that was about it. Is this the case with all of them? Seemed like the one I looked at was useful between 35 and 45 Hz, and almost worthless everywhere else. So much for cannon blasts...


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

Why not use those in the center console as a center channel lowpassed @ dunno... 50hz? Get it delayed so it plays in phase with the subwoofer - should help with front presentation (well maybe) and make people think there's a sub upfront 

Kelvin 

PS: well I guess for that amount of work, why not cram a sub there  - just throwing some ideas


----------



## nsaspook (May 19, 2009)

94VG30DE said:


> Seems like last time I looked at one of those, it had a VERY narrow frequency band where it was useful right around the Fs, and that was about it. Is this the case with all of them? Seemed like the one I looked at was useful between 35 and 45 Hz, and almost worthless everywhere else. So much for cannon blasts...


When I setup my HT using aura transducers in a riser the measured response was:

RAW with no filters.









After EQ to low-pass and shape response.


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

subwoofery said:


> Why not use those in the center console as a center channel lowpassed @ dunno... 50hz? Get it delayed so it plays in phase with the subwoofer - should help with front presentation (well maybe) and make people think there's a sub upfront
> 
> Kelvin
> 
> PS: well I guess for that amount of work, why not cram a sub there  - just throwing some ideas


Use what, the transducers? My dash already rattles, I think I'll leave it be. But I could put two under the front seats. Or some mini-subs. 

A true center is impossible in my car w/o serious modification, and since I hate the vehicle and can't wait to get rid of it after its paid off in 2 years, I am not cutting a hole in the center.


----------



## 94VG30DE (Nov 28, 2007)

nsaspook said:


> When I setup my HT using aura transducers in a riser the measured response was:
> 
> RAW with no filters.
> 
> ...


That looks like a pretty narrow passband to me. Certainly much narrower than most subwoofers we would consider adequate. I guess in car it is all about what frequencies you would want to help, and I'm not sure 40Hz needs much extra help in most cars. Certainly not in my hatchback...


----------



## Haase (May 12, 2011)

Sorry for bringing up an old thread....

In my next install, I'm going to be using a 13Av.2 (ported @ 28hz) with a set of e9.65i components (mids in sealed doors & tweeters in factory sills). I've been thinking about trying a pair of transducers mounted on the underside of my Lesabre's bench seat. The 13Av is a bottom feeder and I've read that it typically rolls of in the 60hz+ region and I was wondering if a pair of transducers would help me in the ~60hz-80hz area.

What do you guys think?


----------



## Chaos (Oct 27, 2005)

Frankly, I think they are a total waste of time & money in a moving vehicle.

I know a guy who has 1.5Kw on a pair of 12" Kickers, along with some transducers mounted under the front seats. As far as I can tell, they don't add anything to the system on their own, let alone compared to the primary subs playing.


----------



## strakele (Mar 2, 2009)

Haase said:


> Sorry for bringing up an old thread....
> 
> In my next install, I'm going to be using a 13Av.2 (ported @ 28hz) with a set of e9.65i components (mids in sealed doors & tweeters in factory sills). I've been thinking about trying a pair of transducers mounted on the underside of my Lesabre's bench seat. The 13Av is a bottom feeder and I've read that it typically rolls of in the 60hz+ region and I was wondering if a pair of transducers would help me in the ~60hz-80hz area.
> 
> What do you guys think?


Idk if you'd want to run them up that high. Most intended uses are in the 20-50Hz area.

I'd still be interested in listening to a car that had some installed to see what it's like.


----------



## dragonrage (Feb 14, 2007)

I like them when used with a low lowpass frequency, like maybe 40-50Hz. Brands:

#1 Clark Synthesis
---big gap---
#2 Aurasound
---grand canyon---
#3 All other brands


----------



## hooligan72 (Jul 28, 2009)

I've often thought of using these for home theater under a riser or connected directly to the frame of my couch.

I do think tactile transducers have their place in cars, but only for applications like converibles where bass at speed with the top down is a near impossibility. I had a Jeep Wrangler a while back with two 12" subs. Great with the top on, but once spring time came around and the soft top went on lots of the energy got lost. If I would have kept the Jeep I definitely would have gotten a pair of bass shakers.


----------



## Scottguy2112 (Mar 13, 2017)

Ok so I'm not the most technical savvy guy when it comes to stereos but we had two transducers mounted to 1 inch thick wood under each seat of a Chevy Luv with two Kenwood 6x9 4 ways behind the seats and when the bass hit you heard it through the speakers but you seriously felt it through your seat


----------



## maybebigfootisblurr (Nov 4, 2011)

I use transducers in both my couch and my drum throne. I also had them temporarily installed on the floor pan in my full size '87 Silverado, but the seat wouldn't go back in (could actually hear the bass inside the house). I love them...currently have 3 in use and 2 spare. Beyond the novelty aspect, there's something to be said about the look on a woman's face when she sits on my drum throne, sticks in hand, and all pads (electronic set) set to different sub bass tones.


----------



## maybebigfootisblurr (Nov 4, 2011)

DanMan said:


> So I take it that they were mounted to the solid structure of the cab wall itself?
> 
> Maybe I should try them again. I need to find a more suitable place to mount them.


DanMan,
The cab wall is typically corrugated... I tried with no success. I have installed them in 3 different vehicles. The "best" mounting scenario I have found is to cut the carpet underneath the front seats to match the outline of the transducer. Remove the padding that is visible, plus an additional 3-4 inches around the perimeter. My Chevy truck actually boomed (audibly), the Tacoma was pretty impressive overall w/ LPF @ 70-ish, and the 50th anniversary Vette did nothing (balsa wood floor). It takes a bit of experimentation, but I have done lots of research on these things. The overall concept is to mount the transducer 3/5th's away from center. I made a "musical chair" for a friend of mine that is completely deaf. I used a gaming rocking chair, a bass transducer in the seat, the Dayton threaded full range transducer in the back for mid, and made a pair of bone conducting headphones for mid/high. She about **** herself, then burst into tears when I hooked up a microphone so her family could speak to her.


----------



## maybebigfootisblurr (Nov 4, 2011)

Scottguy2112 said:


> Ok so I'm not the most technical savvy guy when it comes to stereos but we had two transducers mounted to 1 inch thick wood under each seat of a Chevy Luv with two Kenwood 6x9 4 ways behind the seats and when the bass hit you heard it through the speakers but you seriously felt it through your seat


I have Aura's mounted on a piece of 3/8 ply 14" wide x depth of couch frame. I'm in an apartment, so it's my only option. This works remarkably well with LPF @ 70 hz. Might have to reverse polarity for timing issues (depending on distance from mains).


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

Holy **** thread revival....

I used few brands decade or so ago. mounted on right surface they can produce incredible results,too bad there is no such surfaces in vehicles.


----------



## Weigel21 (Sep 8, 2014)

kfinch said:


> I made a "musical chair" for a friend of mine that is completely deaf. I used a gaming rocking chair, a bass transducer in the seat, the Dayton threaded full range transducer in the back for mid, and made a pair of bone conducting headphones for mid/high. She about **** herself, then burst into tears when I hooked up a microphone so her family could speak to her.


:thumbsup:


----------



## DPGstereo (Jan 16, 2013)

.

Anyone using *bass shakers* and/or are not to embarrassed to admit it?
I realize this may go against some opinions of SQ?

My thinking would be to mount directly to seat frame, metal to metal, under each front seat in my Ram 3500. Use a bass knob. Run signal to amp from spare channels from 8to12 Aerospace...time alignment, crossover range.

I like the feel of the sub at high volumes. Of course you loose that feel at lower volumes. Replace the tendency to increase sub volume, at lower level, to maintain impact/feel.

Wondering, if done right, if the shaker can remain inaudible?

Even if the seat has to be removed, attachment point/bracket welded to metal seat frame...for maximum effect at lower output level of shaker...quieter.

I read where others mount to metal floor, under seat. Seems that the output level would have to be higher for same effect?
Again, don't want to hear it.

_*AuraSound*_ make an inexpensive transducer, 50 watts range.
_*Butt Kicker*_ offers several different designs that handle more power:
- 0.6 lb. piston, 2 ohms, 5Hz-200Hz, 65 watts-250 watts
- 1.0 lb. piston, 4 ohms, 5Hz-200Hz, 65 watts-400 watts


.


----------



## LostnEye (Feb 18, 2016)

I have them at home only because I live in a condo unit with neighbors below and to the side so a real HT sub just won't work for me. I don't really care for them for music and have zero interest in adding them for car audio but it adds something to me for movies and is really the only time I turn them on.


----------



## Weightless (May 5, 2005)

I used the Aura pro units in my old crx in conjunction with the maxxbass waves processor...it did pretty well. I wish i had time alignment then though, I really think it would have helped to dial them in. 

I also found that the mounting location needs to be just right. I had them mounted dead center under each seat and they were very easy to localize. If I were to do it again, i would have placed them center line of the seat, but more forward, closer to the front. 

Shameless plug: I have a pair, bnib for sale. Just saying...

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## DPGstereo (Jan 16, 2013)

I agree. I also have them in a home theater setup. I use 6 Butt Kicker's home-theater units with 3 of their 2-channel amps. They add a lot to the overall experience. And I also agree, when I first tried them, did not care for them when listening to just music. Seemed to muddy up an otherwise clean sound. Then I simple turned them down and tried again for music. Much better. So I found a blend that I actually prefer. However mine are mounted under a 3/4" plywood deck, covered in padding and carpet. Roughly 15'x25' deck, mounted directly to 2"x10" frame, mounted on rubber feet, throughout. So when I turn them down to a reasonable level, I don't hear them.
Now I have the sub level for optimum sound (not over emphasized because I like the feel bass can create) and tune in just a little bump from the kick drum, in music. 

I just wonder if anyone here has truly spent the time to properly setup and blend. I think I may be on to something here? If a bass shaker is played to loud (audible at all) in my case, they could take away from the SQ I've achieved.

Trying to keep the SQ blend I have without over emphasizing the sub output for feel. Especially at lower listening levels.
I suspect that others run into this same situation. What is the first thing you do when demo'ing your system to a new listener?

So in proper installation, with the use of a bass knob, run amp off spare channels of DSP (control timing, tuning, frequencies). Could be a good thing.

Has anyone really tried this with todays advantages from a DSP?
And took the time to do a custom/proper install...like one would for a custom sub enclosure, for example?

Not has anyone heard bass-shakers? Most of us have, at some point. We've also heard a lot of really bad systems.
Most everyone agrees how important install and set is. Most wouldn't just place a sub under a seat, hook to an amp and expect it to sound great by simply turning it up and down.

.


----------



## DPGstereo (Jan 16, 2013)

.











The ButtKicker Advance is a mid-sized ButtKicker low frequency audio transducer that features a multi-directional mounting bracket for versatile placement. The ButtKicker Advance is included with the Wireless ButtKicker Kit and is ideally suited for use with couches and sofas.

The ButtKicker Advance is a patented 4 ohm low frequency audio transducer that features a 1 lb (0.45 kg) magnetically suspended piston. The ButtKicker Advance is accurate, provides powerful frequency response, is virtually indestructible, and requires no maintenance.

With a frequency response range of approximately 5Hz to 200Hz the ButtKicker Advance provides powerful tactile response without the sound pressure of a subwoofer.

The ButtKicker Advance is a perfect solution for couches and sectional sofas. Paired with the BKA300-4 amplifier (included in the Wireless ButtKicker Kit) you can add powerful bass response to your sound system.

The ButtKicker Advance requires a minimum of 75 watts and we recommend a maximum of 400 watts. The Advance LFE connects to the BKA300-4 power amplifier via spring loaded binding posts; we recommend 14 gauge speaker wire for normal installations and 12 gauge wire for lengthy wire runs.


----------



## DPGstereo (Jan 16, 2013)

Anyone considered using a bass-shaker of any kind, in vehicle?


----------



## DPGstereo (Jan 16, 2013)

.

Recently ordered a couple of inexpensive _AuraSound-Pro_ tactile transducers or Bass-Shakers.
Have to believe that with using spare DSP channels, amp with a volume-knob... I can achieve favorable results.

May experiment in Jeep TJ, first.

.


----------



## DPGstereo (Jan 16, 2013)

.

How do the JL Audio_* JX250/1D*_ amps sound?
Or would I be better off finding a used _*HD750/1*_?


To put on _*Aura-Pro*_ bass-shakers. I realize that the _*HD750/1*_ is over-kill where power is concerned. Lower gain.
Consider dampening factor, etc..?
Wouldn't a cleaner amp signal also yield better results for a bass-shaker?

Having seats in Jeep TJ removed, a thick steel plate welded across seat frame, up high, just below foam of seat bottom. Thinking use heavy steel for mass, then play bass-shaker at lower levels for effect. Separate dsp channels allowing for eq and ta..with bass knob.










.


----------



## maybebigfootisblurr (Nov 4, 2011)

DPGstereo said:


> .
> 
> How do the JL Audio_* JX250/1D*_ amps sound?
> Or would I be better off finding a used _*HD750/1*_?
> ...


I have quite a bit of experience (home, auto, and electronic drum set) with Aura's. They will run hot at 50W on a rigid surface. My first install was the floor pan under the bench in a '87 Silverado. With a cheap Lightning Audio amp, they were very clean and audibly booming in the house (no heat issues). I would not bother spending money on an expensive amp. I run them on my couch attached to 3/8 ply (no heat issues). The one mounted to 18 gauge aluminum under my drum seat gets hot fast @ 50w (have cooked 2 in the past year). The surface area is pretty small, and I'm sitting on the seat- so the whole structure is really rigid (I believe Buttkicker is better suited for really rigid mount). Mounting to the floor pan will give you a ton of tactile response in the seat. Trial and error is your friend; just watch the heat


----------



## DPGstereo (Jan 16, 2013)

kfinch said:


> I have quite a bit of experience (home, auto, and electronic drum set) with Aura's. They will run hot at 50W on a rigid surface. My first install was the floor pan under the bench in a '87 Silverado. With a cheap Lightning Audio amp, they were very clean and audibly booming in the house (no heat issues). I would not bother spending money on an expensive amp. I run them on my couch attached to 3/8 ply (no heat issues). The one mounted to 18 gauge aluminum under my drum seat gets hot fast @ 50w (have cooked 2 in the past year). The surface area is pretty small, and I'm sitting on the seat- so the whole structure is really rigid (I believe Buttkicker is better suited for really rigid mount). Mounting to the floor pan will give you a ton of tactile response in the seat. Trial and error is your friend; just watch the heat



Cool.
I have the Buttkicker Mini, on my drum throne, with a Buttkicker amp. It will over heat if it is pushed for any length of time. Another words, if at a comfortable playing level, you're good of about three songs. Unless any double-bass.
i recently discovered a company called _*Porter & Davies*_, in the UK, that make pro level tactile drum thrones. *BC* is a seat and amp version. New *TT6 *is a version that you can use a standard 1,000 watts pro amp.I just ordered one of each. One for live and one for studio.
You can get seat only. They will accept Rock N Sock back rest and base, if you have one. Or other brand bases. Or buy seat and base. Lot of drummers are raving about them.


My concern with mounting shaker on floor is...it being audible. I want to feel a slight bump, but not hear it. That's why I'm mounting them up in seats. Theory, anyway.

.


----------



## DPGstereo (Jan 16, 2013)

In the jeep I have two 10" Rockford P3 subs in a sealed enclosure, behind rear seat. JL HD1200/1. With top off, highway speeds, you loose the impact. Or if music is played at lower volumes.


----------



## maybebigfootisblurr (Nov 4, 2011)

DPGstereo said:


> Cool.
> I have the Buttkicker Mini, on my drum throne, with a Buttkicker amp. It will over heat if it is pushed for any length of time. Another words, if at a comfortable playing level, you're good of about three songs. Unless any double-bass.
> i recently discovered a company called _*Porter & Davies*_, in the UK, that make pro level tactile drum thrones. *BC* is a seat and amp version. New *TT6 *is a version that you can use a standard 1,000 watts pro amp.I just ordered one of each. One for live and one for studio.
> You can get seat only. They will accept Rock N Sock back rest and base, if you have one. Or other brand bases. Or buy seat and base. Lot of drummers are raving about them.
> ...


Sweet! Yeah, I'm using double DW 7000's. My stepfather did Aura's in his C5 Vette very similarly to what you have in mind; I'll see if he can recall the plate thickness. He bolted the plate across the span of the seat tracks. This vehicle is what got me hooked on the shakers. He was running all stock, a cheap 50x2 amp, and the Aura's...it "sounded" great.


----------



## jaandrade79 (May 17, 2017)

The shakers don’t add any sound, isn’t that right? That was the stereo that sounded great in the Vette not the bass shakers. I don’t like nor would I ever own a vehicle with bass shakers. I want bass to shake my truck.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maybebigfootisblurr (Nov 4, 2011)

jaandrade79 said:


> The shakers don’t add any sound, isn’t that right? That was the stereo that sounded great in the Vette not the bass shakers. I don’t like nor would I ever own a vehicle with bass shakers. I want bass to shake my truck.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hook up a bass shaker, push it against the wall in between studs and tell me that they don't add any sound. They will turn whatever it comes in contact with into a "speaker cone". It sounds like you have little experience with them my friend, and therefore you are misinformed. I have a spare...would be happy to send you one to test for yourself. You could attach it to your foot, insert in your mouth, and "hear" what experience says


----------



## DPGstereo (Jan 16, 2013)

My attempt is more of a SQ setup for a bass-shaker. I don't think many have put forth the effort to do a truly custom install? Like they do for speakers.
If so, please share results.


----------



## DPGstereo (Jan 16, 2013)

I'll never forget my first experience with a SQ car.
_Sensuous Sounds_ in Tampa, FL. Owner- Lonnie's _Porsche 911 Targa_, in display/demo room. Full blown custom install with _McIntosh_ system with _MB Quarts_ speakers. _Audio Control_ eq's. Mid 1980's.
Some kind of tactile shakers mounted in seats, just bumping along with subs.
_AC/DC - Back In Black_ like I'd never heard, yet alone felt...I'll never forget that experience.


----------



## maybebigfootisblurr (Nov 4, 2011)

DPGstereo said:


> My attempt is more of a SQ setup for a bass-shaker. I don't think many have put forth the effort to do a truly custom install? Like they do for speakers.
> If so, please share results.


I'm with ya boss. The added bass in the 'Vette was not very realistic. Had a fake/digitized feel to it- if that makes any sense. The frequency response is very much dependent on the size of the mounting plate, thickness, and where the transducer is located. I can't seem to find the link, but I came across a great project read a few years back. It was for a full range exciter panel, but it mainly specified that the transducer should be mounted 3/5th's diagonally from center. This is the only snippet I had saved on my puter:

Exciters
My thoughts on the 2 exciters is that the lower Fs model (DAEX32U-4 Ultra) likely gets its lower Fs by using a thinner, more compliant (steel) spider opposed to the Thruster's high Fs from a more rigid steel spider. I believe a stiffer spider will be a better candidate for heavier|stiffer|more rigid materials (like a thin Baltic birch ply panel) as it can exert more pressure on the panel with the stiffer spider. The lower Fs DAEX32U-4 Ultra should be better on a lightweight panel like EPS/XPS. When I first started listening to the DAEX32EP-4 Thruster it had really high-levels of self-noise as it totally dominated the panel. Even at low levels I had to keep repositioning the panels because they nearly vibrated off my high-tech stands...errr...chairs. They settled in after a few hours and sound amazing but hope that the low Fs exciters I have on the way will sound even better. Will report back at some point.

Panel Prep
Whats important to make the EPX/XPS panels sound natural is to remove the panels "skin". 100 grit with my palm sander does the trick. Round the corners (I user a 6 in. diameter Pyrex bowl to mark it with a pen) using a steak/serrated knife leaving plenty of room off the marked pen line to allow for cleanup sanding with the palm sander. I use a 3/8 in. quarter-round bit on my (big) router table to knock off the edges and form a rough contour. You have to hand sand to finish. First with 100 grit in long straight strokes to even up the less then perfect router work. Then feather the panels from the panels surface/edge down along the contour of the quarter-round surface. Finish with 200 grit. 

Order of events. 1 - Round the corners of the panel. 2. If you use a router, round the edges. 3. Sand the panel skin off. 4. Finish by hand sanding the edges. 

Panel Treatment
Once panels are ready, I currently put 2 coats of 1:1 water and wood glue on the back surface/exciter side and 1 on the front. Use a blow dryer to speed the process... you can treat both panels fairly quickly with a foam roller. When done, you will get a sandpaper like surface. When you brush your hand over the surface... even lightly...it will be amplified and quite loud. It is this surface combined with the ultra light and ridged XPS panel that gives the panel it natural sound. Untreated panels do not sound Hi-Fi. 

Panel Size
Most of the guys building DML panels over at AC do larger panels (2x4 being on the small side... 2.5x5, 2x6, etc being the norm) for increased bass output but to me, the quality of DML bass (with XPS) was not up to the high standard as the rest of the panel's FR. I kept wanting to go back to my small panels. Its possible that the new exciters will produce better bass on a bit larger panel and I will try it at some point but I'm afraid that the larger panels will always have less than stellar transient response. Smaller will always have speed and dynamics to its advantage. I have REALLY enjoyed listening to the smaller 24 x 30 inch panels so the next step in evolution is to build 2 small panels per side for more output and possibly even more dynamics as the panel will have to move even less. This also allows you to listen at greater distances as it will act like a line array with a focused radiation pattern. Listening within the focused array has removed some of the "distant... sound emanating from behind the panel" characteristic that I do not like about the panels. It is lessened for sure and possibly nearly gone but I have to go back to my open baffles to verify how much that characteristic is reduced.

Low Bass and High Output
For anyone wanting high output, a Open Baffle H, U or even flat panel bass bin/sub would be an absolutely fantastic mate for these panels. If you have not experienced OB bass it is a treat as well. Of course any quality sub can fill in the last few octaves just fine.


----------



## maybebigfootisblurr (Nov 4, 2011)

The panels they are referring to were called Gator Board. I think that the point is that the panel, and transducer mounting location will have a great impact on transient response. You may end up with a panel that is smaller than the width of the seat rails, with tabs that mount to the rails. There are just too many variables involved. On my couch, the panel is mounted from front to rear rails on the bottom side. The most pronounced bass happens to be in my lower back from cushions that aren't physically attached to the couch frame. It's actually really cool, but shows how varied the result can be.


----------



## DPGstereo (Jan 16, 2013)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## maybebigfootisblurr (Nov 4, 2011)

DPGstereo said:


> I'll never forget my first experience with a SQ car.
> _Sensuous Sounds_ in Tampa, FL. Owner- Lonnie's _Porsche 911 Targa_, in display/demo room. Full blown custom install with _McIntosh_ system with _MB Quarts_ speakers. _Audio Control_ eq's. Mid 1980's.
> Some kind of tactile shakers mounted in seats, just bumping along with subs.
> _AC/DC - Back In Black_ like I'd never heard, yet alone felt...I'll never forget that experience.


I grew up in St. Pete... we only had Custom Sounds and Sound Advice. I lived a few blocks away from Custom Sounds. Used to ride my bike up there relentlessly at 12-13 yo to check out the CV subs and Orion HCCA amps. Started with original Orion XTR 10's back in '93


----------



## jaandrade79 (May 17, 2017)

kfinch said:


> Hook up a bass shaker, push it against the wall in between studs and tell me that they don't add any sound. They will turn whatever it comes in contact with into a "speaker cone". It sounds like you have little experience with them my friend, and therefore you are misinformed. I have a spare...would be happy to send you one to test for yourself. You could attach it to your foot, insert in your mouth, and "hear" what experience says




That is a nice offer but I will pass. And I have absolutely zero exp with any bass shakers other than 8’s 10’s 12’s 15’s. I have a lot of friends who have had a lot of systems and custom trucks over the years and I have never known anyone with bass shakers, they were never needed. I guess maybe it would shake my back or my rear end a little more but I am already shakin pretty good with my one 12” in the back right now.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maybebigfootisblurr (Nov 4, 2011)

jaandrade79 said:


> That is a nice offer but I will pass. And I have absolutely zero exp with any bass shakers other than 8’s 10’s 12’s 15’s. I have a lot of friends who have had a lot of systems and custom trucks over the years and I have never known anyone with bass shakers, they were never needed. The custom sub builds did all the shaking needed. I guess maybe it would shake my back or my rear end a little more but I am already shakin with my one 12” in the back right now.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You missed the sarcasm. I run subs, the OP runs subs, and my grandmother runs subs. The member that I was conversing with has a Jeep (with subs), but loses the impact he desires with the top off...hence the potential use for tactile transducers. Then you jump in on a thread about transducers, with no experience, and tell us that they don't add any sound. My magic 8 balls says "that aint helpin"


----------



## jaandrade79 (May 17, 2017)

kfinch said:


> You missed the sarcasm. I run subs, the OP runs subs, and my grandmother runs subs. The member that I was conversing with has a Jeep (with subs), but loses the impact he desires with the top off...hence the potential use for tactile transducers. Then you jump in on a thread about transducers, with no experience, and tell us that they don't add any sound. My magic 8 balls says "that aint helpin"




Just adding my opinion. The title of the post asks a question and that is what I am addressing? I had some time to kill......


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DPGstereo (Jan 16, 2013)

jaandrade79 said:


> That is a nice offer but I will pass. And I have absolutely zero exp with any bass shakers other than 8’s 10’s 12’s 15’s. I have a lot of friends who have had a lot of systems and custom trucks over the years and I have never known anyone with bass shakers, they were never needed. I guess maybe it would shake my back or my rear end a little more but I am already shakin pretty good with my one 12” in the back right now.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not really what I'm going for. I'm talking about, when the volume is at lower levels...ex. with your girl "turn it down" ...still feel the impact from bass. At full volume, no issue at all. But can you really ride around at full volume, all of the time?


----------



## EvAnA (Aug 20, 2012)

DPGstereo said:


> But can you really ride around at full volume, all of the time?


If someone says turn it down do they even deserve the ride :laugh:


----------



## DPGstereo (Jan 16, 2013)

.

Picked up a couple of _*JL Audio JX250/1D*_ amps for the bass-shakes. They are inexpensive. Hope they will do the job, cleanly. 
Could use one amp per tactile shaker? 
I see the specs state 4 ohms is quite a bit cleaner then 2 ohms.

.


----------



## DPGstereo (Jan 16, 2013)

.

Anyone have any experience with the _*Rockford Fosgate Ibeam IB-200*_ bass-shaker?


















Rockford brand is discontinued item, but it's really a *Sonic Immersion VT200 Vibro Tactile Transducer Bass Shaker* available at *Parts Express*. 
Kind of pricey at $349.99.

Supposed to be stronger output?


.


----------



## DPGstereo (Jan 16, 2013)

.

















I ordered two of these: _*Sonic Immersion VT200*_ transducers. 

Also upgraded amp order to two _*JL Audio JX500/1D*_.



Read a review that sounds encouraging:

*Best Tactile unit out there*
_I have used practically every tactile unit out in the market including Clark Synthesis, Aura Bass, Buttkicker and Crowson. It has the fastest transient response of all of them. I am a Pro Audio Engineer who has used these units to suplement the tactile aspect missing in In Ear Monitors. These by far are the most responsive, utterly earth-shaking capable of enormous vibratory transfer. It is not sluggish like a buttkicker, all oohmp and no detail, and it can handle more and produce more than a Clark Synthesis ( Raychem polyswitch protector clicks in way too soon.)It is quite expensive but sure worth it per pound force moved.
_

Another review stated _"High-Def tactile bass" ..tight, articulate response_.


We'll see...



.


----------



## DPGstereo (Jan 16, 2013)

.

Has no one heard of the *Rockford Fosgate Ibeam IB-200* ?

I'd never heard or seen anything about them.


.


----------



## DPGstereo (Jan 16, 2013)

.

After a weekend of wheeling my jeep out at our camping area, I can say that the recently installed _*Sonic Immersion I-beam*_ transducers are, simply put..brilliant.
I have them attached to a steel plate that is welded to each front seat frame..just below seat foam. Impact can be as little or as impactful as you want it. 
Each Ibeam is powered by _*JL Audio JX500/1D*_ with separate _volume controls/bass knobs_.
I prefer a small amount of tacticle effect to accentuate the sub. Great thing is, you can now feel the bass at lower listening levels. At full volume, plus _Ibeam_..WOW!
Timing is right on with the sub. These are not the typical $50 bass-shakers. One of those.."you get what you pay for"..deals. Thought I may need to run on separate channel with t/a? Not with this particular setup.
I have the _JX500/1D_ crossover set at around 80Hz and the variable 45Hz _Bass Boost_ gain set to max of +12dB. I'm looking for more of the kick drum effect rather than bass guitar.
I am so impressed with the result that I'm installing them in my _Ram SQ_ and also in the upcoming _F150_ build.

A lot has to do with how they are mounted to the seat. With what I'm doing, you get maximum control at lowest possible volume levels. Keeps them inaudible.


.


----------



## zackv23 (Jan 7, 2020)

Wow. Just experienced a bass shaker for the first time....it was the Aura b.s. my car is a old bmw with 2 jl 12w7s on 2 1200/1HD with a JL audio JD400.4 powering 4 JBL GTO 609 component sets and would rather go back to the stock harmon kardon 20 yr old speakers and 6x9's "upgraded" ""subwoofers"" 6x9 subwoofers! .....the fact is for me they are my least expensive component and provide butt kicking bass under my seat at a vol. level 2 that I would not experience until i pushed my 2 12's hard on 2k RMS. Claims of music seeming louder are 100% true. More specifically it feels louder too. I haven't bought every kind just these. For 2 @$50.00 each its a bold statement but when you have owned dozens of amps and hundreds of speakers....when I find something that costs the same as a avg. speaker and works even better when you pair it with ANY subwoofer in ANY Box. You will feel the lowest of lows even turned down at low vol.


----------



## Nineteen69Mach1 (May 30, 2017)

If I'm not mistaken, Peter with PSSOUNDS runs shakers in his Accord


----------



## trunks9_us (Oct 25, 2007)

zackv23 said:


> Wow. Just experienced a bass shaker for the first time....it was the Aura b.s. my car is a old bmw with 2 jl 12w7s on 2 1200/1HD with a JL audio JD400.4 powering 4 JBL GTO 609 component sets and would rather go back to the stock harmon kardon 20 yr old speakers and 6x9's "upgraded" ""subwoofers"" 6x9 subwoofers! .....the fact is for me they are my least expensive component and provide butt kicking bass under my seat at a vol. level 2 that I would not experience until i pushed my 2 12's hard on 2k RMS. Claims of music seeming louder are 100% true. More specifically it feels louder too. I haven't bought every kind just these. For 2 @$50.00 each its a bold statement but when you have owned dozens of amps and hundreds of speakers....when I find something that costs the same as a avg. speaker and works even better when you pair it with ANY subwoofer in ANY Box. You will feel the lowest of lows even turned down at low vol.


I plan on getting these Shadow-8 Single (T108SM) - Crowson Technology

Depending on how well one works under the seat I might go with 2 one behind the seat and one underneathe. I won't waste my money on adding any for the passenger I could car less about the passenger thats their problem.

I am still debating on getting the earthquake q10b but they are so bulky abd can't fit under the seat while they are both shallow but lack the really lower output under 20hz so we will see for sure.


----------



## diy.phil (May 23, 2011)

zackv23 said:


> Wow. Just experienced a bass shaker for the first time....it was the Aura b.s. my car is a old bmw with 2 jl 12w7s on 2 1200/1HD with a JL audio JD400.4 powering 4 JBL GTO 609 component sets and would rather go back to the stock harmon kardon 20 yr old speakers and 6x9's "upgraded" ""subwoofers"" 6x9 subwoofers! .....the fact is for me they are my least expensive component and provide butt kicking bass under my seat at a vol. level 2 that I would not experience until i pushed my 2 12's hard on 2k RMS. Claims of music seeming louder are 100% true. More specifically it feels louder too. I haven't bought every kind just these. For 2 @$50.00 each its a bold statement but when you have owned dozens of amps and hundreds of speakers....when I find something that costs the same as a avg. speaker and works even better when you pair it with ANY subwoofer in ANY Box. You will feel the lowest of lows even turned down at low vol.


May I know which part of the seat or vehicle you have it attached and do you have some pictures? Thanks.


----------



## Holmz (Jul 12, 2017)

Why even include the "B" in "Bass Shaker"?


----------



## daloudin (Nov 2, 2020)

Holmz said:


> Why even include the "B" in "Bass Shaker"?


Same reason there's a "P" in "Passive Radiator" 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------

